
Ask HN: Please review my website and let me know your feedback - mrsilico
Please review my gadgets reviews website www.meritmeter.com, and let me know if it makes sense to pursue it or should I shut it down.
======
LarryMade2
Ok, so here's me: I don't buy cell phones very often (I'm using an hand-me-
down iPhone 4S)

I've been looking at a newer phone that will work with tracfone... So for a
review site I'd like to be able to select just the phones that match my needs
and do a side-by side comparison of features. (screen size/resolution,
capacity, flash option, etc...)

Saw this recently, this might give some inspiration -
[https://www.productchart.com/](https://www.productchart.com/) pair that sort
of filtering with some selection/report options and reviews would make it
awesome.

------
Porthos9K
It's worthless to me, but don't let that stop you.

If it turns a profit, keep it going until you can find a sucker willing to buy
you out.

If you have fun running it and the operating costs are manageable, keep it
running on the off chance that you find a way to monetize it.

And if it's fun and profitable, you've got it made.

------
notomorrow
I should sue you to wast my 2 seconds.

